# Offshore Partner/Spouse Visa Concerns (subclass 309)



## pradeep007 (Feb 17, 2014)

We are applying for partner visa offshore application (Subclass 309). 
I (husband/spouse/sponsor) am an Australian Citizen (Indian nationality) living in Sydney,Australia. 
My wife (applicant) holds Indian passport but residing in USA on H1 Visa (Work Visa). We met in India on Feb 2014 and we got married on Mar 2014 (in India), in about a month from the time we met. (Both of us was visiting our family in India on holidays)
our marriage was an arranged marriage, arranged by both of our parents, family and friends. When we met we liked each other and said yes (I know this sounds a little weird). We have Marriage certificate and the photos of marriage and reception, wedding cards, viber chat history, the few sms's that we sent to each other over Cell network. 
Wife is currently in USA 


Now I am little concerned whether the immigration people will consider this as a genuine case or not. (given the relationship time period)?

And about the income - I am on very low income around $15500 for the last 2 tax assessment years, (never been on welfare). And the previous to these assessment years the income was around $37,000 - $38,000/yr. I am working at the present time with a yearly salary of around $32,070/yr (before tax).
And also have a savings account of around $30k (have been saving up in the past) with proper bank statements.

I was wondering if financial support is of any issue for the DIAC to approve? (I did read one of the thread about income and it was written around $25k/yr as a threshold, so was unsure if there would be any issue with my application. Your suggestions/comments are appreciated...)

Processing time frame - I have checked with Australian High commission in USA and they said the processing time for Partner visa is around 8-12 months. Has anyone applied recently and I would be very glad if you are happy to share your experience.

What is the best way to apply via online/Post?

Any recommendations/suggestions are very much appreciated on this case....

Thanks for reading and will look forward to hear from you...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Arranged marriage not an issue so long as it can be shown it is one and folliws the same pattern as all other arranged marriages. Your application will be assessed in India by Indian Case Officers so they know what to look for to see if it is genuine. 

There is no set income requirement you just need to show you can support your spouse without needing welfare should they not find work. If you have somewhere to live, manage to pay the bills, dont go overdrawn every month and have money left for food & transport you should be fine. Throw in their CV to show they could work and you will then support each other.


----------



## pradeep007 (Feb 17, 2014)

_shel said:


> Arranged marriage not an issue so long as it can be shown it is one and folliws the same pattern as all other arranged marriages. Your application will be assessed in India by Indian Case Officers so they know what to look for to see if it is genuine.
> 
> There is no set income requirement you just need to show you can support your spouse without needing welfare should they not find work. If you have somewhere to live, manage to pay the bills, dont go overdrawn every month and have money left for food & transport you should be fine. Throw in their CV to show they could work and you will then support each other.


If the wife (applicant) is residing in USA on H1(work visa), Isn't it true that we need to lodge the application in USA?
Or do you mean to say that where ever we lodge, the application will be assessed in INDIA due to the nature of the marriage...



I have leased a decent 2 bedroom apartment on my name currently where we can live. If I also attach an AOS (assurance of support), will that be any issue?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I completely missed that point! Though yes they would probably still get their Indian born COs to look it over as they obviously have understanding of such issues that an American born & raised CO would not. 

AOS not needed for spouse visa and wouldnt make any difference to the outcome. Honestly when I applied for my spouse visa my husband had only been working about 11 months, had no job in Australia to go to and I got my visa fine.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

Mine was same case, I applied for 309 in Australian Embassy in DC, case processed by an officer in the same office and never referred to an officer in India region.


----------



## pradeep007 (Feb 17, 2014)

tara.jatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine was same case, I applied for 309 in Australian Embassy in DC, case processed by an officer in the same office and never referred to an officer in India region.


How did it go? 
When did you apply?
Have you got the visa approved now?

Would appreciate if you share your experience...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

It was approved, I applied last year. Nothing special, same documents which you would send if you apply from India. search this forum, i have shared my experience in many of my posts. If you have any specific questions, let me know.



pradeep007 said:


> How did it go?
> When did you apply?
> Have you got the visa approved now?
> 
> Would appreciate if you share your experience...


----------



## pradeep007 (Feb 17, 2014)

Does anybody can suggest/guide me if the spouse (sponsor) is working in a part-time job and is self-employed in Australia, 
Does the spouse (sponsor) has to show both the type of employment in the application as a mandate?
please advise...

Also, this thought of low income is killing me.... can anyone help please...

- I am on very low income around $15500 for the last 2 tax assessment years, (never been on welfare). And the previous to these assessment years the income was around $37,000 - $38,000/yr. I am working at the present time with a yearly salary of around $32,070/yr (before tax).
And also have a savings account of around $30k (have been saving up in the past) with proper bank statements. (all genuine)

I was wondering if financial support is of any issue in the view of DIAC to approve? (I did read one of the thread about income and it was written around $25k/yr as a threshold, so was unsure if there would be any issue with my application. Your suggestions/comments are appreciated...

Thanks


----------



## MMaussie (Jul 7, 2015)

*Offshore partner visa subclass 309/100 australia*

Hi all,

Please help me with your valuable answers.

I have applied partner visa offshore with an Australian immgration lawyer through his immiaccount on 19 November 2014. I'm indian and my wife is from Australia. I didnt hear anything from my lawyer as he says i need to wait till immigration asign a case officer it takes a year. But its already nearly 8 months. Since its taking time i recently search job and moved to dubai on a employment visa as iwas running out of money. If im in dubai can i able to give medicals from here or what is the process once the case officer asign. 

Thank you


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

MMaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me with your valuable answers.
> 
> ...


Hi MMAUSSIE

I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF YOU APPLIED FROM INDIA OR DUBAI... N YES YOU CAN DO YOUR MEDICALS HERE IN DUBAI FOR YOUR SPOUSE VISA. I APPLIED FOR MY ONLINE SPOUSE VISA FROM DUBAI IN JAN 2015..

REGARDS,
Vin


----------



## MMaussie (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you for your reply
i applied through my immigration lawyer in australia. But he applied from india through his immigration account


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

MMaussie said:


> Thank you for your reply
> i applied through my immigration lawyer in australia. But he applied from india through his immigration account


Dear MMAUSSIE

OK... All you can do is wait till the CO is assigned.. you should have a CO assigned by around aug/sep 2015.. 

Gud Luck with ur Visa.

Vin


----------



## vishnu_cute05 (Jan 25, 2016)

_shel said:


> Arranged marriage not an issue so long as it can be shown it is one and folliws the same pattern as all other arranged marriages. Your application will be assessed in India by Indian Case Officers so they know what to look for to see if it is genuine.
> 
> There is no set income requirement you just need to show you can support your spouse without needing welfare should they not find work. If you have somewhere to live, manage to pay the bills, dont go overdrawn every month and have money left for food & transport you should be fine. Throw in their CV to show they could work and you will then support each other.



Hi,

i have doubt.
should i apply only for me or can i apply for me, wife and kid.
if im applying for me alone now.
after PR is granted for me, if i apply for visa for my wife and kid after that, how much time will it take for them to get visa. if it will take more than 7 or 8 months, can i bring my wife, kid, parents in tourist visa while the partner visa in progress.?


Please give me the best option. can i apply alone or add my wife and kid together now itself.


----------

